# H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3



## Nfsman (20. März 2014)

*H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe in letzter Zeit überlegt mir eine Komplett-Wasserkühlung zu kaufen.Die Corsair H100i würde mich interessieren.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob die H100i oder ähnliche Sets mit 2x120/140 mm Lüftern in mein Xpredator X3 passen würden.
Ich habe oben zwar Platz für zwei 120/140 mm Lüfter,allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es mit dem Radiator zusammen dann eventuell Probleme mit dem Mainboard gibt, oder das ganze einfach dann über das Mainboard rüberragt.
Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## Venom89 (20. März 2014)

Ich kann dir von einer KoWakü nur abraten. Die sind sehr laut und kühlen nicht besser als ein guter Luft kühler.


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Habe in mein Obsidian 750D eine h110i gebaut und war anfangs auch sehr skeptisch.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt!
Sie ist sehr leise (Sandwich mit 4xNoiseblocker) und auch wirklich sehr Leistungsstark.
Klar kannst du auch Luftkühlung verwenden, aber dann hast du halt einen riesen Klotz im Gehäuse


----------



## Nfsman (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Ich fänds optisch auf jeden Fall sehr gut.Und dann hat man komplette Freiheit bei der RAM Auswahl.
Die Idee hat mich jetzt irgendwie angefixt.Und die Lautstärke soll ja wenn man die Lüfter etwas runterdreht(oder andere benutzt) besser sein.
Aber jetzt wollte ich erstmal wissen ob bei mir überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht.


----------



## Addi (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Gehört eigentlich nicht hierher , aber was soll denn gekühlt werden ? 

Ansonsten rate ich auch von einer KoWakü ab. Du müsstest zur h110i oder Ähnliches , noch 2 oder gar 4 ordentliche Lüfter kaufen. Das ist viel zu teuer.
Das ganze rechtfertigt den Preis einfach nicht meines Erachtens. Man bekommt für ein Bruchteil einen ordentlichen Luftkühler.
Außerdem brauchen diese um die volle Leistung zu entfalten sehr schnell drehende Lüfter im Vergleich zu einem ordentlichen Lüftkühler.


Ansonsten würde ich dann lieber gleich in eine richtige Wasserkühlung invenstieren.

mfg

BTW eine h100i würde passen


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Also die Möglichkeit besteht wenn du;

A) Nach oben 5-6cm hast,
B) je nachdem welchen Radiator (Größe) du nehmen willst auch entsprechend Platz vorhanden ist (1x120mm; 1x140mm; 2x120mm; 2x140mm
C) Das Geld wirklich in eine KoWaKü investieren willst.(Lohnt sich nur wegen der Optik gegenüber einer Luftkühlung!)



rako81sna schrieb:


> Gehört eigentlich nicht hierher , aber was soll denn gekühlt werden ?
> 
> Ansonsten rate ich auch von einer KoWakü ab. Du müsstest zur h110i oder Ähnliches , noch 2 oder gar 4 ordentliche Lüfter kaufen. Das ist viel zu teuer.
> Das ganze rechtfertigt den Preis einfach nicht meines Erachtens. Man bekommt für ein Bruchteil einen ordentlichen Luftkühler.
> ...


 
Also was den Preis angeht; JA! es lohnt sich nicht. Da tut es eine ordentliche Luftkühlung auch.
Was die Drehzahl angeht, das stimmt nicht ganz.
Ich regele meine 4xNoiseblocker über eine Lüftersteuerung und ich lasse diese nie mit 100%iger Drehzahl laufen. 
50% reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## skyhigh5 (20. März 2014)

Habe in mein xpredator x3 eine Water 3.0 extreme kowakü eingebaut mit 2*120 . die sind noch über die RAM gegangen also die Klipsdinger am Anfang und am Ende der RAM riegel.
Ich glaube 2*140 würde damit kollidieren


----------



## Nfsman (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Ich wollte mir den i7 4770K kaufen und den dann natürlich auch übertakten.Ich habe noch nicht viel Ahnung von OC also werd ich mich damit auch noch beschäftigen,aber ich denke nicht dass ich bis ans Limit gehe.
Wie gesagt optisch wäre das natürlich schon schöner als ein Luftkühler.
@ricoroci A) Das ist ja das Problem zwichen Mainboard und dem Toppanel sind ca. 3 cm. Ich kanns nicht genau mit den Bohrungen abschätzen ob ich dann Platzprobleme mit dem Mainboard hätte oder ob es dann über das Mainboard rüber ragt.
Du hast doch die H110 oder?Weil ne H110i gibts soweit ich weiß nicht.
@skyhigh5 Dann müsste ja eigentlich jede andere mit 2x120 passen,oder?


----------



## Addi (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Du hast auch eine Push-Pull Konfiguration. Ich kenne nicht jede KoWakü. Aber viele haben sehr dichte Lamellen  damit sie noch ordentlich kühlen, aufrgund der eingeschränkten Größe die vorgegeben ist.
Dadurch brauchen sie ordentlich statischen Druck , damit die Luft da problemlos durchkommt , also auch mehr Umdrehungen.

Wenn er undbedingt eine h100 oder Ähnliches haben möchte , bitte.

Aber er soll dann am Ende nicht sagen keiner hätte ihn über Nachteile und Vorteile informiert.

Ja ich meine eine h100i.

Für einen i7 4700k wäre eine h100 aber durchaus sinnvoll.



Könntest du genau messen und sagen welchen Platz du hast ?  Dann können wir ja mal forschen ob eine h100 oder Ähnliches reinpasst.
Wenn du noch kein Case hast , kannst du ja erstmal übergangsweise den Boxed Lüffi benutzen.

mfg


----------



## Oozy (20. März 2014)

Nimm lieber einen starken Luftkühler. Bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung geben die Pumpen bei den meisten ein nerviges Störgeräusch ab. Durch den engmaschigen Lamellenaufbau müssen die Lüfter einen hohen Luftdurchsatz aufweisen, dass auch gekühlt wird. Diesen hohen Luftdurchsatz muss zwangsläufig mit schnell drehenden Lüftern erreicht werden.

Meine Empfehlungen für starke Luftkühler: Alpenföhn K2, Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3, Noctua NH-D14, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E etc.


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Dann wird es vermutlich nicht gehen, habe das gerade nachgemessen sind wirklich 5cm.
Du kannst auch eine H60 nehmen und hinten reinsetzen.
Ja ich meine die h110 sorry hahah^^


----------



## skyhigh5 (20. März 2014)

Kauf dir die thermaltake Walter 3.0 extreme ist sehr gut und passt!


----------



## Nfsman (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

@skyhigh5 Könntest du mal ein Foto machen?Dann könnt ich mir das besser vorstellen.
Wie würde eine H80i denn Kühlungs/Lautstärketechnisch aussehen?


----------



## skyhigh5 (20. März 2014)

Nfsman schrieb:


> @skyhigh5 Könntest du mal ein Foto machen?Dann könnt ich mir das besser vorstellen.
> Wie würde eine H80i denn Kühlungs/Lautstärketechnisch aussehen?



Sorry hab das case samt kowakü nimmer. Passt aber perfekt


----------



## Nfsman (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Ok das ist natürlich schade.Jetzt gibt es wieder das Problem dass jeder was anderes sagt bzgl.Kompatiblität/Lautstärke usw.
Wobei ja der Großteil eine Kompakt Wakü allgemein ablehnt.
Und das Geld mir eine richtige Wasserkühlung zuzulegen habe ich nicht,sonst hätt ichs schon längst gemacht


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Also, rechts neben mir in ca. 50cm Entfernung ist mein H110 mit dem Lüftersandwich.
Ich höre von ihr gar nichts.
Da muss man aber auch Glück haben, eine zu erwischen die leise ist.


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. März 2014)

Nfsman schrieb:


> Ok das ist natürlich schade.Jetzt gibt es wieder das Problem dass jeder was anderes sagt bzgl.Kompatiblität/Lautstärke usw.
> Wobei ja der Großteil eine Kompakt Wakü allgemein ablehnt.
> Und das Geld mir eine richtige Wasserkühlung zuzulegen habe ich nicht,sonst hätt ichs schon längst gemacht



Meine Thermaltake war auch unhörbar und Leistungsstark .
Kann dir nur eine empfehlen.


----------



## Tazmal27 (21. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Klar kannst du auch Luftkühlung verwenden, aber dann hast du halt einen riesen Klotz im Gehäuse


 
der nicht weiter stört fehlt da noch hinten dran


----------



## Tazmal27 (21. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



Nfsman schrieb:


> Ok das ist natürlich schade.Jetzt gibt es wieder das Problem dass jeder was anderes sagt bzgl.Kompatiblität/Lautstärke usw.
> Wobei ja der Großteil eine Kompakt Wakü allgemein ablehnt.


 
Willkommen im Forum  das ist eben so .. jeder macht andere erfahrungen und sagt was anderes .. mir wurde von meinen nanoxia Deep Silence lüftern abgeraten im Gehäuse wegen Laustärke .. hab 3 davon drinne und sind super leise nicht hörbar und bringen jede menge luft .. ein anderer sagt das bei ihm das nicht so ist.

Das ist eben menschlich  Mein Vorschlag wäre einfach testen was dir mehr zusagt, die H110i ist absolut okay und wenn sie dir zu laut ist nimm andere Lüfter und fertig. Müssen keine 20 Euro Lüfter sein


----------



## ricoroci (21. März 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> der nicht weiter stört fehlt da noch hinten dran



Doch ein Thermalright Macho stört gewaltig!! Vor allem wenn alles ordentlich gesleeved ist


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. März 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Doch ein Thermalright Macho stört gewaltig!! Vor allem wenn alles ordentlich gesleeved ist



Abgesehen davon find ich diese riesen Alublöcke hässlich wenn man ein Sichtfenster hat.


----------



## ricoroci (21. März 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon find ich diese riesen Alublöcke hässlich wenn man ein Sichtfenster hat.



Jeeepp
Deshalb habe ich vom Macho auf die H110 gewechselt.


----------



## Nfsman (21. März 2014)

Also wenn die Thermaltake passt müsste die H100i auch passen.Ich bestell sie mir mal.Wenns nicht passt gehts zurück.
Wenn es nur die Lüfter sind die mich stören wäre ich auch bereit andere zu nehmen.


----------



## ricoroci (21. März 2014)

Also meine Freundin hat die h100i und die ist wirklich laut. (Wie schon gesagt ist immer Zufall ob man eine laute oder leise Pumpe bekommt)


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. März 2014)

Nfsman schrieb:


> Also wenn die Thermaltake passt müsste die H100i auch passen.Ich bestell sie mir mal.Wenns nicht passt gehts zurück.
> Wenn es nur die Lüfter sind die mich stören wäre ich auch bereit andere zu nehmen.



Nimm die thermaltake nicht die corsair


----------



## ricoroci (21. März 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Nimm die thermaltake nicht die corsair



Wieso


----------



## rackcity (21. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

h80i,h100i,h110.

würde ich nehmen. betreibe eine h80i mit 1x noctua und 1x enermax (LED) lüfter. auf 800rpm fixed kaum hörbar und mit 4,1ghz leise + kühl (siehe sig). 

letzten endes ist es jedem seins.. ich finde die allinone waküs ganz gut und auch luftkühler.. alles eine frage des geldbeutels und der schönheit


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. März 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Wieso



Ist einfach leiser. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst schau dir die Bewertungen auf Amazon an.


----------



## ricoroci (21. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ist einfach leiser. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst schau dir die Bewertungen auf Amazon an.


 
Also ich habe mir alle KoWaKü angeschaut und ewig verglichen, keine war leiser und leistungsstärker als die H110 :s
Aber wenn dem so ist dann nimm die^^


----------



## Addi (21. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ist einfach leiser. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst schau dir die Bewertungen auf Amazon an.


 
Bei den ganzen Experten die sich da rumtümmeln


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Experten die sich da rumtümmeln


Die haben trotzdem Ohren


----------



## ricoroci (21. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Die haben trotzdem Ohren


 
Naja aber auf deren Ohren würde ich mich nicht verlassen!


----------



## HMangels91 (21. März 2014)

Also ich kühle nen fx6300 mit ner h55 und erreiche bei 50% Drehzahl mit dem corsair und einem noiseblocker bessere Temps als mit dem macho hr02


----------



## Ravenshark (23. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Hab 2 Thermaltake....


----------



## Nfsman (23. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Naja ich werd mir jetzt demnächst die H100i bestellen und dann werd ich ja sehen obs passt oder nicht und ob die mir zu laut ist.


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

bei nem kumpel von mir isses vor 2 monaten ausgelaufen,
kein kollateralschaden, aber trotzdem ne siffe im pc
war ein alienware oem ding, die kommen aber auch von einem der drei üblichen hersteller

ich überleg, ob ich mir eine für ne heiße grafikkarte holen soll, accelero hybrid
(also generell nix gegen die dinger, bin nicht son silentfreak, weil ich da mit meinen üblichen multi gpu pcs viel in ne echte wakü investieren müsste, on air wird das auf jeden fall immer laut )


----------



## Nfsman (3. April 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

So endlich da und eingebaut,Lautstärke ist im Idle ziemlich gut.Hab jetzt noch nicht unter Last geguckt.Auf jeden Fall passt die hH00i super in das Gehäuse rein.Jedes andere 240er System sollte auch passen.Bei höheren Radiatoren kann es sein dass die RAM Höhe etwas eingeschränkt wird.Morgen poste ich dann mal Fotos.


----------



## Ravenshark (4. April 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Wenn du jetzt noch die Lüfter austauscht, dann hast auch noch mehr Ruhe.ELoop B12-2 z.B.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. April 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



Ravenshark schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch die Lüfter austauscht, dann hast auch noch mehr Ruhe.ELoop B12-2 z.B.


 
Die Eloops sind für Radis und Case-Lüfter nicht so toll. Lieber die BlackSilent P-2


----------



## Nfsman (4. April 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Ich habe bis jetzt kein Problem mit der Lautstärke.Bei Spielen hab ich maximal 46°C (ohne OC).Und das mit dem Quiet Mode in Corsair Link.
Hier die Bilder:


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. April 2014)

Ist es dir im quiet modus zu laut oder was?
Wie gesagt die Stock Lüfter sind für die Tonne die haben höchstens einen hohen H20 Druck und Durchzug bei 2000 Rpm.


----------



## Nfsman (4. April 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*

Nein ist es eben nicht.Im Moment stören mich die Stock Lüfter nicht.


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. April 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



Nfsman schrieb:


> Nein ist es eben nicht.Im Moment stören mich die Stock Lüfter nicht.


 
Wieso hast du dann ein Problem?


----------



## Nfsman (4. April 2014)

*AW: H100i o.ä. in Aerocool Xpredator X3*



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bis jetzt kein Problem mit der Lautstärke.


Ich glaub du hast dich verlesen
Das Nein war die Antwort auf deine Frage zum Quiet Mode
Also:Lautstärke ist in Ordnung


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. April 2014)

Nfsman schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast dich verlesen
> Das Nein war die Antwort auf deine Frage zum Quiet Mode
> Also:Lautstärke ist in Ordnung



Oh sorry


----------

